
Senate Passes Major Bill, Allocating $9.5B for National Parks - Elof
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/17/us/senate-national-parks-funding-bill.html
======
cowboysauce
The national parks are one of the crown jewels of American culture. They
manage to hit a sweet spot of ease of access, preservation and diversity in a
way that seems to be very rare in the world.

~~~
0xfaded
I definitely didn't appreciate this enough until I left the US. I'm
Australian, and while we have large national reserves with really cool stuff
out there, it doesn't have the same level of infrastructure and access. Now I
live in Europe, where there are no where near as many national parks.

~~~
chewz
Try Poland

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_parks_of_Po...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_parks_of_Poland)

Or Slovakia

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_parks_of_Sl...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_parks_of_Slovakia)

------
Reedx
Good deal. The National Parks are truly priceless and one of the best
investments the country has ever made.

------
seattle_spring
Hopefully the money is for preserving nature, and not building bigger roads
and tourism facilities like hotels.

------
nine_zeros
Thank you for saving these treasures

------
pretzel_boss
I have a feeling this is going to get vetoed.

